# اوامر   run مفيده جدا



## bebosho (11 يناير 2007)

هذه بعض أوامر ranأو بدأ التشغيل للإستفادة 

1- الامر ( winipcfg ) لمعرفة الـ ip الخاص بك. 

2- الامر ( regedit ) لفتح شاشة الريجسترى للوندوز . 

3- الامر ( msconfig ) اداة مساعدة ومنها ممكن توقف تشغيل اى برنامج اما الوندوز يبدا . 

4- الامر ( calc ) لفتح الالة الحاسبة . 

5- الامر ( command ) لفتح نافذة الدوس . 

6- الامر ( scandisk ) او ( scandskw ) الاثنين واحد وطبعا من اسمهم باين وظيفتهم . 

7- الامر ( taskman ) لمشاهدة كل اللى مفتوح ف التاسك بار (شريط المهام) والتحكم فيه . 

8- الامر ( cookies ) للدخول بسرعة على ملفات الكوكيز . 

9- الامر ( defrag ) باين من اسمه برضه هو ايه . 

10- الامر ( help ) وممكن برضه F1 . 

11- الامر ( temp ) للوصول لفايلات النت المؤقتة . 

12- الامر ( dxdiag ) لمعرفة كل مواصفات جهازك وكل معلومات عنه ( وهذا من وجهة نظرى اهم امر فيهم وما حد يعرفه الا قليل ) . 

13- الامر ( pbrush ) لتشغيل برنامج البينت ( الرسام ) . 

14- الامر ( cdplayer ) لتشغيل برنامج السى دى بلير . 

15- الامر ( progman ) لفتح البروجرام مانجر . 

16- الامر ( tuneup ) لتشغيل معالج الصيانة للجهاز . 

17- الامر ( debug ) لمعرفة نوع كارت الشاشة. 

18- الامر ( hwinfo /ui ) معلومات عن جهازك وفحصه وعيوبه وتقرير عنه. 

19- الامر ( sysedit ) لفتح السيستم كونفيجريشن ايديتور ( محرر تكوين النظام ) . 

20- الامر ( packager ) لاستعراض برنامج تغيير الايقونات . 

21- الامر ( cleanmgr ) لتشغيل برنامج التنضيف . 

22- الامر ( msiexec ) معلومات عن حقوق البرنامج والشركة. 

23- الامر ( imgstart ) لتشغيل اسطوانة وندوز . 

24- الامر ( sfc ) لارجاع ملفات dll لو حصلها حاجة. 

25- الامر ( icwscrpt ) لنسخ ملفات dll . 

26- الامر ( recent ) لفتح الريسنت الخاص بك واستعراض الملفات اللى تم فتحها قبل كذا . 

27- الامر ( mobsync ) لفتح برنامج مهم جدا لتنزيل صحفحات النت وتصفحها خارج النت فيما بعد . 

28- الامر ( Tips.txt ) ملف مهم فيه اهم اسرار الوندوز . 

29- الامر ( drwatson ) لفتح برنامج دكتور واطسون لعمل فحص شامل على جهازك . 

30- الامر ( mkcompat ) لتغيير خصائص البرامج . 

31- الامر ( cliconfg ) للمساعدة ف شبكة الاتصال . 

32- الامر ( ftp ) لفتح File Transfer Protocol ( بروتوكول نقل الملفات ) . 

33- الامر ( telnet ) وهذا تابع اصلا لليونكس وبعد كذا دخلوه علي الوندوز عشان الاتصال بالسرفرات وخدمات الشبكات . 

34- الامر ( dvdplay ) وهذا موجود بس في الوندوز ميلينيوم وهذا لبرنامج بيشغل فيديو


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2007)

*جاااااااااااااااامدين الاوامر دى اوى اوى

شكرا يا باشا*


----------



## bebosho (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك انت يا عسل على ردك


----------



## king (28 يناير 2007)

حاجة جميلة اووى ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## bebosho (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردك يا كينج


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (29 يناير 2007)

*مفدين على الاخر شكرا بيبشو*


----------



## jim_halim (1 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة 

الف شكر يا زعيم ... أوامر مفيدة فعلاً ..


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدااااااااااااا


----------



## النسر الدهبي (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اْخي وصل


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

ثانكسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## bebosho (6 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكل اردود الجميله دى
و اتمنى انها تكون افادتكم


----------

